# Canoe Racks For 5th Wheels



## onewhoserves (May 30, 2007)

I just upgraded from a tag-along to a new 28FRLS 5th Wheel. When pulling the tag-along with my Chevy 2500HD, I carrried my 17 foot canoe on a rack consisting of a roof bar above the truck doors and a ladder bar across the back of the bed. With the 5th Wheel, it seems like the only option is a rack that mounts on the roof of the camper. Does anyone know of a good canoe rack that will mount on the roof and carry one 42 pound canoe securely?


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

You can use a regular roof rack system like Yakima or Thule and just mount the canoe forward and dead center of the roof. If you look in the gallery in the 5th wheel section you will see my first pic with a rental canoe on my roof. I usually carry a 13' fishing kayak with no problems. In the future I will get a front 2" receiver hitch and mount a T bar type rack and one roof rack that will place the kayak over the hood and safely away from the 5th wheel. I know there are others who use rack systems with a 5th wheel and may have some better ideas.


----------



## onewhoserves (May 30, 2007)

Tiger02 said:


> You can use a regular roof rack system like Yakima or Thule and just mount the canoe forward and dead center of the roof. If you look in the gallery in the 5th wheel section you will see my first pic with a rental canoe on my roof. I usually carry a 13' fishing kayak with no problems. In the future I will get a front 2" receiver hitch and mount a T bar type rack and one roof rack that will place the kayak over the hood and safely away from the 5th wheel. I know there are others who use rack systems with a 5th wheel and may have some better ideas.


Thanks, that helps a lot. There's a big difference between 13 feet and 17, but it looks like mine will fit with only about 2 feet ahead of the bumper. I think it will work great if I mount a front support on the front bumper - easier to build, easier to mount, and a lot easier to rack the canoe than putting it on the roof of the 5th wheel. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here is a link to the type of system I was trying to find. I know front receiver hitches are around $200 and this is under that so it isn't too bad.

http://www.arkatents.com/h2oexboatutc.html


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have one of the canoe mounts from Cabela's that mounts to the rear bumper ( one person can put the canoe on top of the truck). I think you could mount it to the front bumper also, you may want to chech it out on Cabelas.com.
Stan


----------



## onewhoserves (May 30, 2007)

MC56 said:


> I have one of the canoe mounts from Cabela's that mounts to the rear bumper ( one person can put the canoe on top of the truck). I think you could mount it to the front bumper also, you may want to chech it out on Cabelas.com.
> Stan


Stan,

The Cabela model that I found (Canoe Loader and Rack, $82.99) looks like it connects to the hitch receiver on the rear of the vehicle. Does yours actually mount to the bumper? Does it come with some kind of bumper mount adapter, or did you make one up?
Thanks, Gordon


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

Gordon & Linnea said:


> I have one of the canoe mounts from Cabela's that mounts to the rear bumper ( one person can put the canoe on top of the truck). I think you could mount it to the front bumper also, you may want to chech it out on Cabelas.com.
> Stan


Stan,

The Cabela model that I found (Canoe Loader and Rack, $82.99) looks like it connects to the hitch receiver on the rear of the vehicle. Does yours actually mount to the bumper? Does it come with some kind of bumper mount adapter, or did you make one up?
Thanks, Gordon
[/quote]
Gordan, it mounts in the hitch ball hole in bumper, if you are pulling your tt.
Stan


----------

